# Remington Model 8



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Remington Model 8, 1906 to 1936, 80,000 made in .25 Rem, .30 Rem, .32 Rem, or .35 Rem.

I love those old semi-autos. Here's some old pics:






The gun, among others depending on which story you read, that took out Bonnie and Clyde:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those were cool Goob!

Where'd you find those?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a sweet looking gun! Nice old photos of the deer and elk too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Those were cool Goob!
> 
> Where'd you find those?


Yeah, someone sent me about 20 old pics from th eturn of the century.

I can email them to you if you like.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are really cool pictures. I wish I had found history as fun when I was younger as I do now. 


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huntoholic said:


> Those are really cool pictures. I wish I had found history as fun when I was younger as I do now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeah we were bone heads for not liking that stuff.

Goob, I'd love it if you'd send me more or post more! 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sending those pics to me Goob!


I have looked at these several times already. I especially like the one on the top of this post with the guy holding his bird. He just looks like a grumpy guy that just wanted a good meal. I think these kinds of pictures are definitely worth a 1000 words.


Thanks again for sharing 8)


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Thanks for sending those pics to me Goob!
> 
> I have looked at these several times already. I especially like the one on the top of this post with the guy holding his bird. He just looks like a grumpy guy that just wanted a good meal. I think these kinds of pictures are definitely worth a 1000 words.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing 8)


I'm with you. Goob was nice enough to let us have a view of history and I have also looked at them a couple of times. Just plain fascinating.

Thanks Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Thanks for sending those pics to me Goob!
> 
> I have looked at these several times already. I especially like the one on the top of this post with the guy holding his bird.......................................)


I just bet that Model 8 is a .25 Remington.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> ............................
> 
> I'm with you. Goob was nice enough to let us have a view of history and I have also looked at them a couple of times. Just plain fascinating.
> 
> Thanks Goob!


You're welcome......Those were simpler times


----------

